# tub wheels/rims



## mr-marty-martin (2 Jun 2009)

looking for some tub wheels for the cyclo cross season...

or tub rims...


----------



## Chonker (3 Jun 2009)

My brother has these which he was talking about selling. Dunno much about them but I can ask what he'd want for 'em if they're what you're looking for?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (3 Jun 2009)

yeah see how much he want for them, they look abit on the older side of what i was after but could be used as a spair set...


----------



## Landslide (3 Jun 2009)

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=25181


----------



## brodie (3 Jun 2009)

That rear wheel probably has a hub that takes a screw-on freewheel, not a cassette.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (3 Jun 2009)

yeah its more than likely a block, but will do for a spare set of cross wheels...

just need to wait to register on the ctc forum, but colection only so probalys not be able to get them...


----------



## Chonker (16 Jun 2009)

Asked him and he wasn't sure what he wanted and so put them up on fleabay instead, sorry :/


----------



## mr-marty-martin (16 Jun 2009)

whats the url then ?


----------



## Chonker (17 Jun 2009)

Here, took some searching to find them, don't think they're listed very well

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180369244989


----------



## mr-marty-martin (17 Jun 2009)

thanks...


----------



## Bigtwin (17 Jun 2009)

What about some of them CX tubs that go on clinchers, if that's what you have currently and want the puncture protection - they seem to be well liked?


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2009)

I have a nice set of Wolber Profil 18's rims - tubs - just TT use, but I seriously doubt they'd be any good for CX..... shame.....


----------



## mr-marty-martin (18 Jun 2009)

the reason i want to run tubs is the fact you can run them at much lower pressures than clinchers... giving you a big advantage


----------

